# 32” Chinook



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow….









Angler Boats 32-Inch Chinook in Lake Erie—Which Isn't Known to Hold King Salmon


The catch is especially surprising because Lake Erie hasn't been stocked with chinook salmon since the 1970s.




www.fieldandstream.com


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I know of two other Kings caught out of Erie this year. One by my dock neighbor out of Ashtabula. He thought it was a steelhead until we pointed out the differences, the second was this spring by my friends wife out of Huron.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

a friend of mine caught a 8 lb coho one year by the toledo water intake in july..he had it mounted because it was so unusual to catch one there.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Must be coming down the Detroit river


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Over the years I’ve seen them in the Pa. streams just across the border while steelhead fishing,not many but enough to keep you interested. Could be NY. plants or Canadian,not so sure about Canadian.Had to be a blast playing one.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

They are around a few get caught in the rivers early season, I have caught a Coho out of the rocky and my buddy caught 2 mature kings in back to back trips. A few kings get caught when the steel pile up around Wheatley when guys make the run to go catch them, rare for sure.


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

tagged muskies have been seen to travel from Lake St. Clair to Buffalo, so no reason a King couldn't make that run. Pretty cool!


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

Does the fact that it has an intact adipose fin indicate with certainty that it’s a wild fish?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

There are limited wild runs of salmon on a couple of the north shore streams. Mostly coho but also some chinook. Pink salmon every other year. When we fish for steelhead, the salmon smolts are a constant nuisance if using bait.


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

dgfidler said:


> Does the fact that it has an intact adipose fin indicate with certainty that it’s a wild fish?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only if whatever agency is purposefully clipping fins. Usually fin erosion or malformed fins are a better indication of a hatchery fish than actual clipped fins. When raised in high densities, they will nip at each other's fins. The nipping causes scaring as the fins grow or they can even be nipped totally off resembling a clipped fin. If all the fins and fin rays are straight and true, it is likely a wild fish. The fish in the picture looks to have good fins so it is probably naturally produced.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

kingfisher72 said:


> There are limited wild runs of salmon on a couple of the north shore streams. Mostly coho but also some chinook. Pink salmon every other year. When we fish for steelhead, the salmon smolts are a constant nuisance if using bait.


When you say North Shore, are you talking about Erie or Huron?


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

North shore of Lake Erie. I have never personally fished Superior.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

There was a nice salmon caught in the Maumee back in May this year. What a surprise that guy had!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like a steelhead . Great catch . But they get caught occasionally in the Maumee .


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

X2 on the steelhead without doubt.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah, Maumee Tackle reported it as a salmon but guess I should have paid attention to the coloration of the fish. Sorry to raise a false flag!! 😖


----------



## coldsteel (Jul 16, 2011)

That is definitely NOT a Salmon!




Raylaser said:


> There was a nice salmon caught in the Maumee back in May this year. What a surprise that guy had!
> 
> View attachment 476567


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Raylaser said:


> Yeah, Maumee Tackle reported it as a salmon but guess I should have paid attention to the coloration of the fish. Sorry to raise a false flag!! 😖


That was a nice pic anyway...


----------



## Archer4life (Apr 16, 2013)

I used to fish a stretch of the upper Grand back in the 90s to probably early 2000s. Every fall that stretch had some spawning kings on the gravel. Dont know where they came from but they were there every year like clock work. Unfortunately that stretch got closed down due to people throwing trash. The landowner even provided a can and they wouldnt use it. smh.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Archer4life said:


> I used to fish a stretch of the upper Grand back in the 90s to probably early 2000s. Every fall that stretch had some spawning kings on the gravel. Dont know where they came from but they were there every year like clock work. Unfortunately that stretch got closed down due to people throwing trash. The landowner even provided a can and they wouldnt use it. smh.


Was that by the pipe bridge?


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

Back in the 1970's we would get Chinook and Coho salmon along with an occasional Steelhead in the Chagrin River.
I can still remember the fun at Daniels Park....


----------

